
Instruction Punning: Lightweight Instrumentation for X86-64 [pdf] - jsnell
http://www.cs.indiana.edu/~rrnewton/papers/liteinst_draft.pdf
======
gshrikant
The link seems to be broken.

------
spearo77
Link is broken..

    
    
        ERROR
        File Not Found
    
        Sorry for the inconvenience, the page you requested could not be found.

------
purple-dragon
This sounds pretty awesome, but has it been released for public use? In my
cursory pass I didn't spot anything obvious.

------
tptacek
This is really cool.

